# Does anyone have this cage? (Liberta Cage similar to FN)



## songfornemo (Jan 1, 2008)

Similar to a FerretNation? I was wondering if I should buy one... Hmmm decisions, decisions... 
[align=center]
BRAND NEW CHINCHILLA FERRET CAGE[/align]

[align=center]







[/align]

SFN~


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone have this cage?*

Really nice cage. ! I would recomend covering the shelves and possible replacing the ladders ??


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Does anyone have this cage?*

Looks nice. The ladders are a bit different from the FN and the shelves may be immobile, not sure from the picture, but still a nice cage. Bar spacing would probably be too big for little girls, unless covered....

Is this a UK manufacturer? May be nice for our members across the pond. :lol:


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Does anyone have this cage?*

indeed. This looks like it might be a nice substitute for the Ferret Nation for our UK members. What is the brand name of that cage?


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone have this cage?*

Its A Liberta Cage. And yes its UK manufactured. There is a single Tier version of this cage aswell. They do alot of different cages. All very nice looking i have to admitt. Ill Leave a link for the site here.

http://www.libertacages.co.uk


----------



## songfornemo (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone have this cage?*

I am sooo tempted... But I don't know which is best to get. FN or Liberta... I am in the UK so a Liberta is probably the best choice? 

If I did get it I would cover the shelves with fleece. I wonder if the shelves will be flimsy and not as stable as the FN's. And if the bar spacing is too wide I could cover them in Hardwire. I really want to get a big cage even though there is hardly any space in my house. The landlord will probably freak at such a big cage BUAHAHAHA lol. 

Then again I can be a tester for the UK and when I get it I can show you some pics  Ohh - More opinions would be great.

Thanks for the link BeanieBoo!

SFN ~


----------



## paw-x (Dec 15, 2007)

Really like it, the access looks great! And for the money it looks good quality. Never heard of this brand name myself.


----------



## roostarr (Dec 14, 2007)

i've seen this discussed elsewhere and people were going crazy for it... 

i can't remember the exact size but i know that people contacted the suppliers and found out the bar spacing was smaller than the FN and was delighting owners of females who had wanted a FN but thought the spacing was too big for them... but this one was great apparently!

obviously i don't have any personal experience with this product but i thought i'd share what i'd heard about it elsewhere in case it was helpful to someone!


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

There is someone on the Goosemoose forums that jumped on one when it first came out. They really enjoy it.


----------



## songfornemo (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks for your replies ^^ I'm just worried about the shelves. Maybe I would need to replace them? I think it looks like an awesome cage.

I tried searching for the GooseMoose thread but no luck. I'd love to see pics of it in action as well ;D


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

Oh woowwww! I'm in the uk and this looks great!


----------



## songfornemo (Jan 1, 2008)

Phobie said:


> Oh woowwww! I'm in the uk and this looks great!


Wow indeed! ^o^ Do you think you will get one?? 8) 

SFN~


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

Hm, I'm but a poor student so I don't know if I can afford it, but I sure would love one!

I've got a feeling it'll be a birthday present from my boyfriend


----------



## songfornemo (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm a poor student too lol (at the library at 3.20am doing my assignment!!) 

I am so tempted to get it as a late christmas pressie for my boys  I just don't know whether to wait for the FN to become available or get the liberta at the end of Jan. It would be handy if I could see them in real life to compare. 

SFN ~


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

Are you in the UK nemo? Whereabouts?


----------



## songfornemo (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm in South Yorkshire. I miss the South though! Only here for uni ^^


----------



## songfornemo (Jan 1, 2008)

Looks like they aren't selling the Liberta Cage on Ebay anymore  Unless they are waiting for more to come instock...

SFN ~


----------



## songfornemo (Jan 1, 2008)

Liberta Cage Â£138

SFN ~


----------



## ratadoption (Jan 26, 2008)

I have a cage almost exactly like that for our rats! we have lots of babys because our 2 females had some ( our male is fixed now ), but they all love it


----------

